# Did you see these pour top lids for mason jars?



## jcatblum (Dec 15, 2009)

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1917107415/recap-mason-jar-caps

So excited about this idea. Canned syrup, juices, and so many other things could be used easier!! 


***** I do not know this person or product, but found it very exciting for someone who loves jars!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Those would be nice. I keep several dozen plastic lids on hand as I hate using the metal ring/lid for opening and closing once I open a jar, and I often have multiple jars of thigns open at one time (condiments, jams, half jars of something to eat up the next day . . .)

I don't have a lot that are pourable, but there are a few.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Those are really neat!


----------



## TeamChaos (Sep 26, 2010)

I am very excited about these lids, I hope she gets enough backers to make it happen!


----------

